# Peptides



## Chrondo (Feb 19, 2016)

What are your guys take on peptides?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 19, 2016)

I've never used peptides and from what I've read a good source is hard to find. What peptides are you referring to? There's a lot of different types of peptides and many are said to help repair and rebuild muscle fibers etc. i.e. GHRP-6 I think it stands for growth hormone releasing hexapeptide or protein (i forget) but it supposedly does what the name says.


----------



## bvs (Feb 19, 2016)

i never liked them. i used ghrp 6, ghrp2, cjc 1295 no dac and peg mgf


----------



## bronco (Feb 19, 2016)

Be prepared to do a shit load of pinning for very little results


----------



## bigmike0321 (Feb 19, 2016)

I used ghrp 2 200mcg twice a day for about 6 months. one post workout and one pre bed. I noticed better deeper sleep and made me crazy hungry although I got a little leaner. 
overall I had a good experience with them but not enough to justify all the pinning and money. better off using that time money and effort on gear and food or if you can afford legit hgh. but peps not worth it.


----------



## bvs (Feb 19, 2016)

i would like to get some legit good ghrp6 just to see if i get a crazy appetite like some people do


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ive used ghrp-2 and Ghrp-6 , 6 is a crazy appetite booster for me , pin then 30-45 mins later I'm eating til I feel like I'm gonna puke , then do it again about an hr later. Besides an appetite boost I don't see the use for peptides and the pinning. Get legit hgh but you'll be running it at high ius and for long periods of time so save up your $$


----------



## bronco (Feb 19, 2016)

bvs said:


> i would like to get some legit good ghrp6 just to see if i get a crazy appetite like some people do



Never used ghrp 6 but 5 minutes after pinning ghrp 2 you will literally eat every thing in the house, if you are trying to gain weight like I was then it is a good thing


----------



## snake (Feb 19, 2016)

Of little to no use with the exception of two that aren't even for lifting; PT-141 and MT2.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 19, 2016)

I used ghrp 6, CJC 1295 no dac and frag for a few months I did get an increase in appetite and in that time I did get leaner but my diet was decent compared to what it was before. I'll tell you pinning all these peps 3 times a day was annoying as hell and not worth it. I'd save for some legit hgh and only pin once..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2016)

It's a fantastic way to piss away money


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 20, 2016)

Most peptides seem useless as the quality put out by these companies is shit. If it were real igf, we'd be talkin. But that'd cost an arm and a leg anyway if it was.. Mt2 is useful for getting tan without doing as much damage to your skin..


----------



## Anzel (Feb 21, 2016)

After reading this thread I had to join! Why? Uncensored honesty. The other forums will shut a thread like this down. Say anything negative about peptides or sarms and mods swarm in and destroy. .. lol!


----------

